# peugeot boxer 2.5 tdi 1995 m gear oil change



## dazeoke (May 19, 2010)

CAN ANY ONE HELP IVE JUST SERVICED MY MOTORHOME AND WOULD LIKE TO CHANGE THE GEAR BOX OIL NEED SOME HELP AS TO WHERE TO DRAIN AND FILL AND TYPE OF OIL THANX DAZ


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Daz


If you are still looking for info regarding Gearbox oil changing on your Boxer give me a PM. I have done mine fairly recently and it is quite simple.



Andy


----------



## dazeoke (May 19, 2010)

whats a pm mate daz


----------

